
What Does Google Know About Me? - dougblackjr
https://medium.com/@dougblackjr/what-does-google-know-about-me-1cf7a04e07a0
======
MrEfficiency
I am fortunate enough to have only a few stupid things I said as a child
online.

I dont have any illegal doings or things I'm trying to hide.

Sure my route to work and friends houses is being tracked. But that isnt
exactly uncommon, my friends know where I work and live.

My search history is mostly video games, chemistry questions, and web
development. My Fapping habits are pretty mild compare to the stuff I've seen.

I'm curious what the future is, I'm mild. But I can imagine that many people
have a history they wish to hide.

~~~
dougblackjr
I agree. Some of things they have though, I just never thought they would. It
can be a little creepy.

